# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Το τραγούδι των ιθαγενών  εκτροφής και η εκπαίδευση τους >  Τα πιασμένα κελα'ι΄δάνε καλύτερα????????????

## vag21

ακουω συνεχεια απο πολλους οτι οι πιασμενες καρδερινες εχουν καλυτερες φωνες, επειδη περνουν διαφορες φωνες και αλλα τετοια .
αληθεια ξεχωριζουν τις ποιοτικες και αποριπτουν τις σκαρτες?
ποσοι απο ολους αυτους εχουν κατσει να δασκαλεψουν σωστα μια καρδερινα εκτροφης?
ή ακομα καλυτερα ποσοι εχουν ακουσει μια καλη δασκαλεμενη εκτροφης?
πιστευω οτι οι πουλοπιαστες εχουν καταφερει και εχουν περασει αλλο εναν μυθο και  εμεις συνεχιζουμε να τον συντηρουμε.
ευτυχως πλεον υπαρχει το youtube και μας ανοιγει λιγο τα ματια,για ριξτε μια ματια σε ισπανικα βιντεακια με καρδερινες εκτροφης να παθετε την πλακα σας.

ριχτε μια ματια απο μια ελληνικη προσπαθεια,με καρδερινα εκτροφης.

----------

